# Carrier Weathermaker 58sx-060—170 furnace cycles



## Scheper2 (3 mo ago)

We have an older carrier furnace that had a wire harness that had burned up. I replaced the wire harness and fan control board with the recommended replacements. The furnace pilot light would light and then would turn off when it would call for gas. It would cycle back on again and then turn off. I replaced the pilot light mechanism but it is still cycling. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------

